# arbor powder riding



## andreas (Mar 20, 2011)




----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

That was pretty damn nice. Got to go wipe the jizz off my face now. Thanks for posting it up.


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Off your face?! Hot damn, I've never seen a video so awesome that I just spontaneously sucked someone off. You've convinced me not to watch that video.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Just my jizz there pal...


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Well I must say, that's pretty damned impressive


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Seriously it's a pretty damn fine video. Pillow city...


----------



## Inky (Feb 2, 2011)

That got me stoked to go snowboardriding today. I liked the Blockhead too. Props for posting


----------



## RaID (Aug 27, 2009)

pretty much epitomises what my take on snowboarding would be awesome.


here is their equivalent video for splitboarding

http://youtu.be/k6Xr5DwF-aw


----------

